# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ  Πρωτάθλημα 2007 (27 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)

## Polyneikos

Συνεχίζοντας το φωτορεπορτάζ παλαιοτερων αγωνων να συνεχισω με το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ της WABBA που είχε γίνει τον Μαϊο του 2007 στο Νοvotel.

Juniors : Mωυσίδης
Χαμηλη Fitness : Μπέρδος 
Ψηλή Fitness : Σαϊτ
Masters : Σαρακίνης
Fitness Γυναικων : Κασκανη
Short bb : Καρρας
Medium bb : Θεοφανόπουλος
Τall bb : Γκίκας

*OVERALL : Σαρακίνης Μπάμπης

**

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία JUNIORS,4 συμμετοχές , με νικητη τον Mαριο Μωϋσίδη.*
Δευτερος ο Μπεριασβίλι , τρίτος ο Περδικάρης,τεταρτος ο Ρωμανίδης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χαμηλη fitness με 4 συμμετοχες και νικητη τον Δημήτρη Μπέρδο.*
Δευτερος ο Μιχελιδακης,τρίτος ο Δημακόπουλος και τέταρτος ο Γαρμπής.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ψηλή Fitness με 6 αθλητες,και νικητή τον έμπειρο αθλητή από την Κερκυρα,Σαϊτ Γιώργο.*
Δευτερος ο Χαλκιάς,τρίτος ο Δάσκου,τέταρτος ο Θέραπος και την 5η και 6η θεση κατέλαβαν οι Σμιτ και Παπασταυρου αντίστοιχα..

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην κατηγορία masters υπήρχαν 3 συμμετοχές με νικητή τον Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη.*
Δεύτερος ο αθλητης Λούβαρης και τρίτη θεση για τον Παλαμιώτη.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στην χαμηλη κατηγορία bb είχαμε 2 συμμετοχες.*
Νικητης ο Καρράς Γιώργος και 2ος ο Στελιος Ματσαμακης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαια κατηγορία με εξι πολύ καλές συμμετοχές.*
*Νικητής ο έμπειρος αθλητης Αντωνόπουλος.*
Δευτερος ο Ρουμπάνης,Γραμμενος,Ανδρομίδας,Βαμβακινος,Τσιτωνάς πήραν την 3η,4η5η,6η θεση αντίστοιχα...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ψηλή κατηγορία ανδρων με 4 παρουσίες.*
*Νικητής ο πολύ καλος Γκίκας Στέλιος.*
Δευτερη θεση για τον Κουραβέλο,τρίτη θεση ο Τατέλιας,τεταρτη θεση ο αθλητης Τζάγκας.

----------


## Polyneikos

*"Mαχη" για τον γενικό τίτλο,με νικητη τον Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη,δευτερο τον Γκίκα και τρίτο των Αντωνόπουλο.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Και μερικές ακόμα με την Κωνσταντίνα Κασκανη που διαγωνιστηκε στην fitness κατηγορία και τον μονίμως guest poser της Wabba,Κεφαλιανό Μιχάλη !*

----------


## xristos xalkida



----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Γενικός Νικητής Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Το παραπάνω ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος Νο 17 - Δεκέμβριος 2007.

Από το blog.athlitis.gr

----------

